# Brigalow Yeast



## kkfermenter (3/1/07)

HI ALL

BEING FAIRLY NEW TO BREWING,I PICKED UP A COUPLE OF BRIGALOW BREWING YEAST SATCHELS
FROM BI-LO THE OTHER DAY AS BACK UPS ,MY QUESTION IS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT YEAST IT IS .
I IMAGINE ITS A BASIC ALE TYPE YEAST 

CHEERS ALL :beer:


----------



## Mr Bond (3/1/07)

B.I.G. said:


> HI ALL
> 
> BEING FAIRLY NEW TO BREWING,I PICKED UP A COUPLE OF BRIGALOW BREWING YEAST SATCHELS
> FROM BI-LO THE OTHER DAY AS BACK UPS ,MY QUESTION IS CAN ANY ONE TELL ME WHAT YEAST IT IS .
> ...



This linky here,has it on the table 1 as b431 brigalow brew co.

This may prompt some one else to offer up any knowledge.

My advice would be to avoid the supermarket and find a HB shop and purchase some SAF type strains SO4 ,US 56 are worth it for starters.

Oh and typing in uppercase is effectively SHOUTING in forum ettiquette.


----------



## kkfermenter (3/1/07)

Brauluver said:


> This linky here,has it on the table 1 as b431 brigalow brew co.
> 
> This may prompt some one else to offer up any knowledge.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply ,sorry about upper case 


cheers

:beer: Brewing Is Great


----------



## Mr Bond (3/1/07)

B.I.G. said:


> Thanks for the reply ,sorry about upper case
> cheers
> 
> :beer: Brewing Is Great



No worries.
Just another tip, if you fill out your profile with a location you might just get some others who are in your area who will guide you to a reputable store,and maybe even treat you o some AG beers


----------



## MHB (3/1/07)

It will be 514, very common/neutral yeast.
Run a search you will find lots of info on 514, I dont think its as bad as some people make out, but as said one of the Saf products would be a better call.

MHB


----------



## Coodgee (3/1/07)

514 is pushed heavily up in Townsville for it's (alleged) ability to produce good beer when fermented in the 25-30 degree range. never used it myself.


----------



## kkfermenter (3/1/07)

Thanks guys

Will get myself some US 56 yeast & wait for winter as its currently been 
35c down here in vic


----------



## Brownie (3/1/07)

Given that the Brigalow Yeast is only $0.99 you could throw them into the boil. This I am told is good food for your better yeast.....Yeast Nutrient.....etc.

Brownie.


----------



## bellyBig (26/12/11)

is this yeast ok to consume as is for nutrients?

just bought some at woolworths but after reading a few posts decided i won't use it for my brew but don't wanna waste it, if possible i'll just eat it

but i don't know if this stuff is inactive or whatever...

thx


----------



## Yob (26/12/11)

bellyBig said:


> is this yeast ok to consume as is for nutrients?
> 
> just bought some at woolworths but after reading a few posts decided i won't use it for my brew but don't wanna waste it, if possible i'll just eat it
> 
> ...



Great as nutrient, throw it in at flameout, measure will love it.

Cheers


----------



## bellyBig (26/12/11)

im sensing sarcasm but it's hard to tell in plain text

less poetry please

(completely new to home brewing, just got the kit haven't done 1 batch yet)


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (26/12/11)

to my knowledge, it wont impart any additional flavours as i used up all my old kit yeasts (brigalow, coopers) in the boils in my lemonades, ciders and gingerbeers and i noticed no flavours out of the ordinary. I dont believe there was any sarcasm in the previous post at all. Just helpful info.

Cheers :icon_cheers:

I wouldn't throw it in at flameout though, give it a good 15min boil.


----------



## bellyBig (26/12/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> to my knowledge, it wont impart any additional flavours as i used up all my old kit yeasts (brigalow, coopers) in the boils in my lemonades, ciders and gingerbeers and i noticed no flavours out of the ordinary. I dont believe there was any sarcasm in the previous post at all. Just helpful info.
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:
> 
> I wouldn't throw it in at flameout though, give it a good 15min boil.



so i should boil it in hot water before consumption? 15 mins?

i was thinking of taking some of it as it is, like a nutritional yeast (sprinkle it into a smoothie or something) but im not sure if it is safe with this particular yeast that's all... and don't wanna harm my digestive system, so if you could clarify that you meant i would need to steep it like a tea first, please let me know 


appreciate it thanks...


edit:

ps what is flameout


----------



## Yob (26/12/11)

bellyBig said:


> so i should boil it in hot water before consumption? 15 mins?
> 
> i was thinking of taking some of it as it is, like a nutritional yeast (sprinkle it into a smoothie or something) but im not sure if it is safe with this particular yeast that's all... and don't wanna harm my digestive system, so if you could clarify that you meant i would need to steep it like a tea first, please let me know
> 
> ...



No sarcasm intended, on the phone so the odd typo... I often add a packet or two of shit kit yeast to the end of a boil, (flame out or heat off) the nutrient that is packaged with dry yeast is perfect food for good yeast and they will consume this before moving on to simple sugars, a good way to kick start a healthy fermentation.. Flame out is basicly when you stop a boil, i figure it's spending 15 mins above 80'd so will be pasturised, never had ill effect myself from this... In short

Dont throw kit yeast away, if you are going to use it, add it to boiling water to kill the yeast but this will not affect.the food they come with and are beneficial to your specialty yeast....

Sorry mate bit if ya need more than this ya gunna have to research a bot more.

Cheers


----------



## bellyBig (26/12/11)

thanks... i gather that this yeast requires killing before ingestion.

i have been researching some methods ... for example i found this link (http://www.livestrong.com/article/40177-make-brewers-yeast/) which is a bit too tedious for my liking. is adding sugar, cooling and reheating at specific temperatures necessary? 

i just wanna kill it quick and eat it quicker so to speak.

also, there aren't any clearly reputable sources popping up and some of the information is contradictory. i found this link (http://www.diet-and-health.net/Supplements/BrewersYeast.html) which practically claim all brewer's yeasts are readily digestible straight out of the packet.

researching this topic can get a little cloudy. the more i read, the more questions rack up!


anyway at this point i'm just gonna tip it into some boiling water, leave it for 15 minutes and drink it. speak up if that's intestinal suicide otherwise bon appetite


----------



## Florian (26/12/11)

Iamozziyob, he wants to eat the yeast, not use it as yeast nutrient. 

bellyBig, Absolutely no harm in eating it straight from the packet. Lots of people seem to do it.


----------



## Yob (26/12/11)

you wanna fuckin eat it????... erm... here is the most appropriate answer I can give you...

no harm will be done to you but you will not be making beer my friend... fucked if I know wether or not you will lose weight...

are you sure you have the right forum for this? I am not in the habbit of using yeast to eat... er.. I make beer with it... er :blink: 

dude... make some friggn beeer!!!

edit: Florian, had to get off the phone and get to a friggin computer, I didnt want to be unclear on this response 

yeast are delicious :icon_drool2: :icon_drunk:


----------



## MHB (26/12/11)

Brewers Yeast is a great source of vitamin B, the stuff sold in health food shops and the like is dead, we hope the yeast in kits isnt.
Some peopled do experience some very unpleasant effects from consuming too much live yeast, as surprising as it seems some can survive to get into your intestines.
If you hydrate the yeast in water over 40oC most will die, hotter to make sure, Id probably pour boiling water on it.
MHB


----------



## Rowy (26/12/11)

Another Troll. Yasmanis brother I'd say...............


----------



## bellyBig (29/12/11)

Rowy said:


> Another Troll. Yasmanis brother I'd say...............




actually I am a serious forum user interested in natural health remedies.

by the way, you should reflect on such a term and realise how ridiculous it is. well, unless your in the clutches of a bitter puberty.

'troll'

makes me chuckle.



edit: boiled it in a teacup. tasted alright too, like one of those instant soups from country cup... only healthier


----------



## Yob (29/12/11)

So serious that you are not making beer...

Im happy.to sell you all my leftover yeast, i can attest to its health.

Yob


----------



## DU99 (29/12/11)




----------



## Nevalicious (29/12/11)

bellyBig

Go away

Thanks

Nev 

oops, nearly forgot... :icon_cheers:


----------

